# It all came together today



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I have been training with my 7 month old Brittany (Penny) for about 3 weeks now. I work with her every day and have run her on a few tethered hens. I have been very happy with the progress she has made. With the holidays my family was in town so I decided to take them all out for a pheasant hunt at the club I am a member of.

We had 10 birds released and ended up bagging 7, missing 2 and not finding 1. I was very impressed with the way Penny hunted. She pointed 8 out of the 9 birds (the one she did not point flushed about 5 feet in front of her under a cedar tree while she was getting birdie). she held point until i flushed them and to my surprise she retrieved all 7 to my hand (one retrieve was about 100 yard). I was a very proud papa today and cant wait to get her out again and find some more.

Penny on Point on the first Bird of the day









A random picture before my brother in law dumped him









Another









The group, (left to right) Brother in Law, Penny, Me, My Dad, My brother behind the Camera 









Me with my Pup









My brother has a bunch more picture and I will post them when he sends them to me.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! Well done... Them Brits will please ya everytime!


----------



## will (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice, keep up all the hard work with the pup and it will turn into a dream of a dog for ya. Looks like a real fun time.
Will


----------

